# Can't Install OpenJDK on FreeBSD PowerPC Version



## monkspeed (Aug 16, 2015)

Please bare with me because I'm a total FreeBSD noob.

To cut a long story short:

On my Apple Powermac G4 I can't install Xorg or Ruby (or is it Python?) because I need to have OpenJDK and I can't install OpenJDK because I get an error while building which says something like "can't compile for your system, it's only for amd64 or i386" or some such.


```
# cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6-thru-8
# make install clean
```
fails...

So I'm quite stuck now with no idea what to do. I think the main problem area is java/bootstrap-openjdk or something...

OS is FreeBSD 10 for PowerPC installed from USB stick image of netinstall.

If someone could help me I would be very grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 16, 2015)

I have _never_ seen Xorg, ruby, or python depend on OpenJDK in any way.  Please show what you are doing to install Xorg and the error that shows where it's failing due to OpenJDK.

As to the message when compiling OpenJDK about it only being for amd64 or i386, it means exactly what it says:  the FreeBSD OpenJDK port can only be compiled to run on a amd64 or i386 FreeBSD system.  Until someone takes the time to do the work to get it to run on FreeBSD on a PowerPC, you are out of luck.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2015)

Xorg, Ruby and/or Python do not depend on Java.


----------



## monkspeed (Aug 18, 2015)

I was just trying to follow the FreeBSD guide, I installed ports-mgmt/portmaster OK, but things went a bit arse-over-tit when I tried to install ports-mgmt/portupgrade, I can live without that anyway.

I managed to install Python and Ruby all manually by installing the dependencies one-at-a-time... But Xorg still won't install, it falls over when installing graphics/dri, but the errors flash by too quick to see apart from "try to use MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes before reporting the error to the maintainer".

I'm now again manually working my way through dependencies one-by-one...

ljboiler, I think you misunderstood me, it's not that I want OpenJDK, I just thought I needed it to install the other stuff... But once I get X running and eventually an internet browser, won't I need some form of Java? What will I do in that situation?


----------



## talsamon (Aug 18, 2015)

> but errors flash by too quick


You can pipe the build and error messages in a file on csh with `make install clean| tee -a xorg_build.txt` on  bash and sh with `make install clean > xorg_build.txt`


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if DRI is going to work on PPC. An easier option to capture all output is by using script(1). Redirection can get a bit tricky, especially with csh(1) type shells.


```
script ~/output_of_build.txt
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install
exit
```
The file ~/output_of_build.txt should now contain everything that was printed (and typed).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2015)

I just realized something, it may pull in Java through one of the GCC compilers. If I'm not mistaken GCC isn't needed on i386/AMD64 but it may be needed on PPC. If I remember correctly I think I saw similar things happening when I built packages for ARM. Not sure if OpenJDK was needed but I do remember GCC building a Java compiler too (which took forever to build).


----------



## monkspeed (Aug 18, 2015)

I think the problems originated down to java/bootstrap-openjdk but I managed to get around that by building the dependencies one-by-one... Looks like I will have to do the same for DRI.

If DRI doesn't install then I guess all is lost as far as running X on PPC?


----------



## monkspeed (Aug 19, 2015)

DRI doesn't install because of LLVM, and LLVM doesn't install because there is a 
	
	



```
scalarevolution.cpp compiler error: Bus error
```


```
ScalarEvolution.cpp: In member function 'bool llvm::ScalarEvolution::isKnownPredicateWithRanges(llvm::CmpInst::Predicate, const llvm::SCEV*, const llvm::SCEV*)':
ScalarEvolution.cpp:5978: internal compiler error: Bus error
```

All way way way way past my pay grade, I'm going to give up and put OSX on it but I thought I would report back incase someone else has the same problem, and maybe you want to help them?

Thanks.


----------

